# Scary Hitch Hiker



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Just had a scary incident with a Hitch Hiker.

Saw him thumbing at the side of the road, it was pouring with rain and he had a huge rucksack, he was dressed in what looked like a Soldiers uniform.

I stopped and got out, I lifted his ruck sack into the back of the car, I could hardly pick it up. We set of, and I commented about the ruck sack, what the hell have you got in that ?. He snapped at me saying 'mind your own f*****g business', ok mate no probs. After another couple of mins of total silence I asked him if he was in the Army again he said 'mind your own f*****g business'. I though Ive got a nutter here so just humour him and get rid. I said were are you heading, because I am heading toward Wigan and will be turning of in a couple of miles, no answer so I asked him again, 'mind your own f*****g business' was the reply, with that I stopped the car and told him to get out, he got out and I drove off, its was then I realised I still had his rucksack. No way was I going back with it. I dont usualy pick up hitch hikers, and wont be doing so in the future.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

So what did you do with his rucksack??

I think you've mugged him!!! 8O :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

So what the hell is in the rucksack? I think you've got us all going here!!!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> So what the hell is in the rucksack? I think you've got us all going here!!!


mind your own f*****g business :lol:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sometimes I feel I'm just wasting my life on here.... :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

CliffyP said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > So what the hell is in the rucksack? I think you've got us all going here!!!
> ...


Fair enough guv. Can't argue with that response. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Pure class, made my evening........ Note to self, must get out more.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

***** ****

I almost felt for you.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hooked me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You got me too! 

Catz


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I woz 'ad

You've got too much time on your hands. Come here and help me pack up my house!

Lesley


----------

